# Travelling with Fracino gas burning.



## DavidOz (Oct 26, 2020)

I have a Fracino Contempo dual fuel in my mobile coffee trailer. Recently after trading, I was back at home unpacking & noticed the machine still had full pressure. I then discovered I hadn't shut the machine down fully. Electricity turned off, but LPG gas still burning hence full pressure. I then thought this 'feature' may be useful in maintaining machine steam pressure while traveling, with the machine being virtually ready to operate upon arrival at destination. Does anyone do this? Is it safe? My van has plenty of ventilation. Aside from any safety aspect I'm also mindful that without power on the automatic pressure release solenoid won't activate should pressure get too high.

Cheers, David


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

I cannot imagine Fracino or anyone on the gas safe register recommending it, especially in an enclosed space where the CO may not vent and lead to the driver passing out in a worst case.

There is no solenoid activated pressure release on Fracino espresso machines (or any that I know of?), they are spring valve affairs.

David


----------



## DavidOz (Oct 26, 2020)

Thanks for reply. My trailer is towed behind my vehicle so CO2 not a problem. Interesting about the spring valve pressure release. My gut tells me it's not a safe practice.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

I think here in the UK its probably against some law.

Just imagine a vessel pressured to 1.2bar above atmospheric with a LPG tank next to it with a naked flame.

Sounds great when you describe it like that.....


----------

